# HELP WITH BLOODLINE?



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I have had pit bulls for about 10 years now...up until about 7 months ago I had never owned a registered dog...registry just never seemed to matter too much to me being that we only raised them as family pets...never to breed or show...well I started gaining interest in the show aspect of the dogs and I purchased an adult ADBA registered male about 7mnths ago...he is a great dog...really good looking to me and he has the temperament to match! Now here is my ?...on his papers I see the sire and dam...but alot of people have been asking me what the bloodline is...I feel really stupid because I do not know the answer...so how do I figure this out? I am no longer able to contact the breeder I purchased him from...so I dunno...

Hope someone can give me some helpful information here is a picture of my boy Pacino...


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

do you have his pedigree paper? take a pic and post it up ..


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

on the back of your paper work it should have boxes to check for you you need to get a 7 generation pedigree and a percentage sheet its like 80 dollars for that. thats the best way to know for sure other wise your getting info from random people about yopur dog.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

There is no way to just look at a picture and guess the bloodlines with any type of reliability or verification so here are the best options.



> on the back of your paper work it should have boxes to check for you you need to get a 7 generation pedigree and a percentage sheet its like 80 dollars for that. thats the best way to know for sure other wise your getting info from random people about your dog.


Or

You would need to have info on at least the sire and dam off of the paperwork. 
Then you can Google and see if there are any peds online to help you.

or

you can contact the former owners and ask for the info


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah I realize you can't know the bloodline just by looking at the picture...just wanted to include the pic to let yall check him out...I have tried to google the sire and dam but haven't been able to find anything...thanks for the helpful info...I will definitely submit the registration form and pay for the seven generation pedigree...I didn't see anything about a percentage chart or anything so I figure it must be all the same thing...

Anyways...thanks again!:woof:


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

i like the dog hes a big cutey


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

since you have the papers, whats the name of the parents.. the full name like so on the papers

GR CH RAZORS EDGE THROWIN KNUCKLES (UKC) 
or 
RAZORS EDGE EVANS RED LADE 
etcc...

those would be Razors Edge bloodline..


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP GUYS AND THE COMPLIMENT!

THE SIRE IS
ENGLAND'S "TRUJILLO"
THE DAM IS
LOPEZ' "RED CHULA"

THANKS AGAIN


----------

